# hereford mouse babys



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I have been trying for a litter of these for a couple of months now but the first litter I had was a small litter of selfs.. 
then the next litter did not survive..
The other day I noticed some more pinks..so today I took a sneek peek to see if I had any herefords in the litter and whoo hoo....

this is what i found!










looks like three of them so far are good for showing .. I will know more when the unders colour up more


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow! That's wonderful! They're adorable


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They're so cute all lined up like that!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats, I was going to ask you about that hereford buck and how he was getting on?

3 or 4 of those are promising, as long as the white of the belly doesnt join with the face marking at the throat!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks all 



ian said:


> Congrats, I was going to ask you about that hereford buck and how he was getting on?
> 
> 3 or 4 of those are promising, as long as the white of the belly doesnt join with the face marking at the throat!


I am so pleased Ian! I thought he was not going to do me proud like he had you.. seems he did still have some *cough* go left in him 

I will update the pics as they mature.. And try to get some under shots of them also.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

just a little update.


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Awww they are darling!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wonderful healthy looking bubs!


----------

